# Only 4 weeks and showing already!!!!!



## GeordieKatie (Jan 4, 2010)

Hello,


  Please can you give me some advice. Im only 4 weeks pregnant and I'm showing already! I'm normally a size 8-10 and my muscles are quite toned but my belly has popped right out. Its so big none of my trousers fit and I've had to buy maternity clothes for work. When it first appeared it was VERY painful and felt like all my stomach muscles had been pulled but it has hurt less and less. Its firm so I haven't put on fat and its not wind or constipation. My clinic even checked me for OHSS and I got the all clear for that too. Is it normal? Will it go down before it gets bigger again? Will it stay the same and catch up when Im supposed to be this size or will I end up HUGE at the end?  Its so big I have no chance of hiding it. Oh and we only had one embryo put back so it probably isn't twins.


Please help me with some answers.  Thank you.

Katie x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

your hormones are going haywire at the moment and can cause all sorts of things like this, it will all settle down, and you'll look pregnant at a gradual pace!!
All the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## GeordieKatie (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi,

Just an update for any ladies reading this and having the same symptoms. My belly did go down but it took a couple of weeks to get completely back to normal. Im now 10wks+5days and Im back in my normal clothes. The clinic said I didn't have OHSS but when they did a scan my ovaries were still very active. It was very uncomfortable at first but it got easier and less painful. Anyone who mentioned my belly I told them I was boated due to IBS and not pregnant. If they had their doubts, when it went down they believed me and my secret was safe.  So thank you EmilyCaitlin, once again you were spot on. Im now looking forward to getting my bump underway in a month or so. Thanks again.

  Katie x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Im glad things are going well xxx


----------

